# Today on RO



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]






*HarrysMom* joined our forum back in March, but hasn't posted since she introduced us to her gorgeous young rabbit. She's celebrating her birthday Saturday, and we hope she'll come give us an update!






*angoragrl* hasn't been posting much since she lost her gorgeous Lilly this past June. I hope she comes to give us an update soon on Acorn and Henri! I also hope that she has an awesome birthday this Saturday!



[/align][align=center]Edited to add that it's also* Jenson's* 20th birthday today!!![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]





There's an adorable little Merlin on our board! A dalmation-spotted, Holland lop with UPPY ears! Too adorable for words! Go welcome Merlin and *Pekoe* to Rabbits Online!




We have gained another awesome rabbit photographer on our boards!!! Go welcome *Sephira* and her two Dutch babies, Mika and Sasha! Her photos will have you oohing and ahhing!










I hope everyone is enjoying the new forum!

Pay close attention to which buttons you're pushing! You might click on ignore member on accident and think that posts are disappearing!

If you have eggs in your profile under your avatar, they need to go! The codes interfere with how our forum functions. We'd appreciate the help! If you are an RO Friend, VIP, VIP Gold or VIP Platinum, you can place the egg in your signature, but if you do that, then that will be all you can post in your signature according to the guidelines that are being set in place. You can also post your eggs in this thread where all of our egg lovers are participating!!!

If you haven't stopped in to CHAT, yet! Keep checking in over the weekend when more people are on and looking for some bun-ful conversations!






Please go vote on Caption Contest #20!




Caption Contest #21 is up and Running! What is this bun thinking! Express it in words for us!





*Flashy* wants to know what you use for your bunnies that aren't really meant for rabbits? 




*irishlops* asks a great question about being rabbit savvy! What should a rabbit savvy vet know? What can you ask to find out if your vet is in the know?




Have you ever thought of rescuing a rabbit from Craigs List? There is an awesome discussion going on from our long-time rescuers on the board who got their start in similar ways! Please go read if you're the kind who wants to rescue every cute bunny face you see in a bad situation!





*PBJ* has given Storm an awesome new home! Go see his luxury set up and give her some feedback!





*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* has put together a slide show of all the wonderful bunnies who have been in her life! Please go view the show!




*Sabine* is wondering if anyone has tried bitter apple spray and whether it works for your buns?










*Lover Of Lopz* needs a pep talk! Summer is going in for her spay this coming Tuesday and she's a bit nervous. Go give her some reassurance!

*irishlops *is also taking her bun in for a neuter on Thursday! Hints and tips are welcome!






*PBJ* posts some post-neuter photos of a bun that is healing. Come read the discussion and see how the healing process is going and how she's taking care of the incision area.




*JimD's* MooShu has a Lump! Please keep her in your thoughts as she awaits her vet appointment on Tuesday. Great discussion on the different kinds of lumps you might find on a rabbit and what they might mean in this thread!





*Randy* weighs in on this thread on Rabbits and Antibiotics posted by *Malexis*!










*degrassi's* Gimpy has lost control!!! ....of his litter habits. Any ideas about ways to get him back in line?
:litterhealthy:
Our new member, *sephira* has a ton of questions about her Dutchie duo's behaviors! Come give her some answers!
:headflick::headflick:
*bamabunny* is wondering when Snickers can have some veggie treats. When did you introduce vegetables to your rabbit friend?










*whaleyk98* is asking some genetics questions for the colorings of her English Lops. Do you know the answers or do you want to learn more about how these genes mix? Come read what people have said and add your information!










These Blogs have New INFORMATION!!!

Raphael's photo thread--There is a wonderful Yofi update by Bassetluv! She also posted the update at Yofi's blog HERE!

NEW LIFE OF STORM--Storm made his own update today about his new SPACE!

Flash's Place 2--Flashy keeps us up to date about Badger's Tooth Surgery! Come read how it went!

These Blogs have New PHOTOS!!!

Ninchen Blog 2009--If you are prepared to see some MAJOR Bunny Grooming and Snuggling, you MUST see this update by Ninchen!

Jenson's Rex Blog 2009--Jenson shares her AWESOME photography skills in catching many stunning rex poses! Come see her spunky bunnies!

Peg's Place - 2009--TinysMom is posting Valentine photos and giving tons of information to boot! Come see all the snuggling bunnies from page 2 to 3 of her blog!







Have you entered the Hoppy Valentine's Day Photo Contest yet?
You only have until February 11 to submit your photos!
TinysMom created a Zeus one that she isn't entering but is a MUST SEE!










Look forward to a contest for designing a new RO Online LOGO!!! Using photos of VIP, VIP Gold and VIP Platinum bunnies that will be supplied to you, you will have the opportunity to create a possible LOGO for the message board!!!







*Bo B Bunny* wants to have a Go Go GADGET Bag! How do you keep all of those electronics handy for when you need them?





Do you live by the beach? If so, *swanlake *needs some help with a homework assignment! Go answer her questions!








*pinksalamander* is worried about making ends meet! Go here to find out why!





*Bo B Bunny* is irritated with her daughter's school. They are being too demanding! Click here to find out what they MUST have immediately!















Are you in love yet? I know I am!!! Who is this???




*RO STAR*



[/align][align=center]*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears*


*First name:* Rebecca C.

*Age Range/Age:* 28

*Special other:* My Twin Sister Kristina

*Children?* Nope

*Bunnies?* Monsters and Fluffy, Smokies and D.C

*Other Pets?* Nope

*Favorite Hobby(s)* Watching t.v. lol. Cross-Stitching. Photography. 

*Line of work?* I'm a Team Leader at McDonald's

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* I love going to visit the Polar Bears in the winter.

[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Thanks for a wonderful read, ElfMommy!
(Tells me how little homework I've accomplished today, as I've already read most of those threads since you've posted them!!! That's a BIG list!)

Did you draw the rabbit savvy vet bunny in the scale? It's lovely


----------



## Elf Mommy

No, that sketch isn't mine, actually.  It's beautiful, though. I spend so much time on the research for the threads that I don't have time to do the sketching for the pictures to go along with them. However, I am trying to do more sketching around the forum.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Aaaah... you know I'm a fan of your work! That's such a tease... I'll have my eyes peeled!


----------



## Elf Mommy

The chat bunnies and the RO Today bunny on the side are my sketches.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I was just today thinking of Angoragirl! I know she is a real sweet gal! I'd love to see her here again!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Yes, I didn't realize it had been that long. I know that losing Lilly really hurt her heart.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yes. I guess sometimes I connect people to other people - I was thinking about Leaf and she's been so kind to me. That made me think of Angoragirl cause they both live in MO, and then they are both so nice..... My mind goes on and on that way....LOL!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Women are circular thinkers...we're experts at it. Men are more linear in thought.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> The chat bunnies and the RO Today bunny on the side are my sketches.


I've said it before... You have a wonderful talent for getting the fur just right! I always feel like I could just reach into the screen and rub those little ears...


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thank youuuu!


----------



## Becca

Minda, seriously I love reading your Today on RO!! It's so informative!!

;x


----------



## irishbunny

the mystery bun is either Mika or Sasha, I don't know which one is which lol!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Thanks for mentioning All of storms stuff


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

I need to sine up to be a VIP soon


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

How do I get to be a vip if I dont have a pay pal can I send a check or money order to someone. I have had the 100 for about 2 weeks but I dont have a paypal.

I just want the sign pic.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Its... Mika.. (or sasha but im going for mika  )


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Oh and Minda! WOW this today on RO got my mum angry lol.. (for staying on the comp too long )

I LOOVED IT!

AWESOOOOME!


----------



## Malexis

Thanks for metioning my thread!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*PBJ wrote: *


> How do I get to be a vip if I dont have a pay pal can I send a check or money order to someone. I have had the 100 for about 2 weeks but I dont have a paypal.
> 
> I just want the sign pic.


I will ask for you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get to be a vip if I dont have a pay pal can I send a check or money order to someone. I have had the 100 for about 2 weeks but I dont have a paypal.
> 
> I just want the sign pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask for you!
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------

